# Echo Dogs - Home Visit Request - Haines City, FL



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Anyone know anyone near Haines City, Florida? It's located in central Florida

It's about 1/2 hour south of Kissimmee, 40 minutes from Lakeland and about 20 minutes from Winter Haven.

They are very anxious to adopt and I've been striking out finding someone for this home visit.

Please email me at [email protected] if you can help,

Thanks,

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------

